# Famous Arabian Race Horses?



## ForeverArabians (Dec 6, 2012)

I need to pick one to do a project on for AG, but I can't find one. I know they're there. The Thoroughbreds are just more famous. Thanks!


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

Kontiki, Abu Fares come to mind.
Polish and Russian Arabians are being raced for selection in their home countries.


----------



## ForeverArabians (Dec 6, 2012)

Thanks! I have a lead now


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

Not Abu Fares...I meant Abu Farwa. 
But look up Samtyr (Sambor-Tryncza)
20 times Arabian race horse sire of the year. Of his 262 foals, 113 have raced, won 353 races. 11 of them were stakes winners of 28 wins. Average money earned per starter was $19,010 .


----------



## ForeverArabians (Dec 6, 2012)

That explains why nothing came up on Google! Haha, thanks! This'll help with my project a lot


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

The arab i rode for almost 3 yrs was a great grandson to samtyr and he from what i know was a fairly decent race horse then excelled in endurance. The ranch also hada handful of samtyrs grandchildren.


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

Runs in the family, it seems. Samtyr's first son, Saam was race colt if the year in 1980, racehorse of the year 1981, won the IAHA Derby and 5 major stakes races, setting several records. In 3 years he ran 38 races, finishing with a record of 20-10-3, earning $24,791at a time when Arabian races paid very little. He retired sound, became a successful endurance horse and finished the Tevis cup.


----------

